# Channels are hidden in sky?



## Abbica (30 Apr 2009)

Hi, we got our sky installed but we noticed that we have to go to the 'Services' section on the sky remote and then to 'Other Channels' and in there we must have about 30 channels, all bbc's, utv's, itv's etc but the worst thing is, is that you can't view what is on that station or press for info, you have to select it. If you don't like what is on, you have to start from the beginning again and go into 'Services'...etc and so on. Very annoying as I like ITV and BBC shows. Is there anyway to transport these channels over to my main menu for sky Please or what do I do?


----------



## 99charlie (30 Apr 2009)

Hi Abica, 
The channels available via "Other Channels" happen to be transmitted on a frequency which can be received by the SKY box but are not connected to SKY in any way. 
This means that you can tune the Sky box to the frequency and view current (and somtimes next program) on screen having selected to channel, but you can't set reminders / record on SKY+ etc.

As the channels do not supply EPG details (and cash) to SKY, they can't be added to the normal selection of channels on the main menu.


----------



## Abbica (30 Apr 2009)

Thanks Charlie, so we have to just keep going down the route we are going now, by going through the process. You wouldn't happen to know a tv guide that is really good for supplying most sky channels etc, I just seem to grab the ones that show irish channels and E4, sky one etc, very limited?


----------



## Smashbox (30 Apr 2009)

Nothing you can do OP, as above not everything is recieved through Sky 'properly'.

Do you get the Sky mag?


----------



## Abbica (30 Apr 2009)

No, we don't get the magazine and it is the obvious answer. How much is it and where do you get it?


----------



## gipimann (30 Apr 2009)

The Sky mag is sent to you each month from Sky - takes a month or two to start up after you become a customer, you don't need to do anything.    It's really only an overview of what's on, it doesn't list all the channel programs.

I find that the TV guide with the Irish Mail on Sunday includes a lot of the satellite channels which are available on Sky.


----------



## Smashbox (30 Apr 2009)

I quite like the Sky mag. If it doesnt arrive, call them. Its free, well included in your subscription, so make sure you get it. My parents had to call to remind them


----------



## Abbica (30 Apr 2009)

Thanks, will do, we have the sky in 4 weeks now, so we should get the may edition, if we don't I will call them. Will also have a look at the mail on sunday, see what they have.


----------



## purpeller (30 Apr 2009)

All the Irish stations and channel 4 stations are on the standard program planner on Sky as well.  The only ones that you NEED to access via other channels are the ITV ones and BBC 3 and 4.


----------



## MaryBe (30 Apr 2009)

We have sky 3 years now and have never received a magazine.....going to call them now.  I wonder will they credit my account for the loss????


----------



## Smashbox (30 Apr 2009)

Mary - simple answer - not a hope!


----------



## orka (30 Apr 2009)

Abbica said:


> Hi, we got our sky installed but we noticed that we have to go to the 'Services' section on the sky remote and then to 'Other Channels' and in there we must have about 30 channels, *all bbc's*, utv's, itv's etc


BBC1 and BBC2 should be on the main sky menu - ours are channels 141 and 142 I think


----------



## olddog (1 May 2009)

purpeller said:


> All the Irish stations and channel 4 stations are on the standard program planner on Sky as well.  The only ones that you NEED to access via other channels are the ITV ones and BBC 3 and 4.



Suppose thats true

So long as you dont want to access

Al Jezeera
Audi Channel  ( maybe not ! )
Bloomberg
CineMoi

etc

etc



Before getting Sky consider getting a freeview sat decoder


----------



## jimrohnfan (1 May 2009)

I find the RTE Guide (rteguide.ie) website quite good.


----------



## Locke (1 May 2009)

Abbica said:


> Thanks, will do, we have the sky in 4 weeks now, so we should get the may edition, if we don't I will call them. Will also have a look at the mail on sunday, see what they have.


 
How long did it take to get in? We're moving into a new house 2nd June and will be getting it?

Cheers!


----------



## Abbica (1 May 2009)

I rang them up and they said they could get it in within 10 days, it was the landlline that caused us the most problems, so make sure you have that in, that takes 8-10 weeks to install.


----------



## Locke (1 May 2009)

Abbica said:


> I rang them up and they said they could get it in within 10 days, it was the landlline that caused us the most problems, so make sure you have that in, that takes 8-10 weeks to install.


 
Fair play Abbica.

Yeah, that's working.


----------

